# systemd, no internet after install [solved]

## ahlx

Hi,

I just set up a new gentoo box.

Unfortunately I don't have an internet connection with my fresh installation after booting the system.

/etc/systemd/network/50-dhcp.network

```
[Match]

Name=enp3s0

[Network]

DHCP=yes

```

output of "ifconfig -a" looks like this:

```
enp3s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device memory 0xa1b00000-a1bfffff  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 416 (416.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 416 (416.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

But the interface on enp3s0 doesn't work.

"journalctl -b -u systemd-networkd.service" shows this:

```
-- Journal begins at Tue 2021-10-12 21:16:55 CEST, ends at Mon 2021-11-08 22:09:47 CET. --

Nov 08 22:08:08 pcgrz-gentoo2 systemd[1]: Starting Network Configuration...

Nov 08 22:08:08 pcgrz-gentoo2 systemd-networkd[1345]: lo: Link UP

Nov 08 22:08:08 pcgrz-gentoo2 systemd-networkd[1345]: lo: Gained carrier

Nov 08 22:08:08 pcgrz-gentoo2 systemd-networkd[1345]: Enumeration completed

Nov 08 22:08:08 pcgrz-gentoo2 systemd[1]: Started Network Configuration.

Nov 08 22:08:10 pcgrz-gentoo2 systemd-networkd[1345]: eth0: Interface name change detected, renamed to enp3s0.

Nov 08 22:08:10 pcgrz-gentoo2 systemd-networkd[1345]: enp3s0: DHCP4 CLIENT: Failed to set IAID+DUID: No such file or directory

Nov 08 22:08:10 pcgrz-gentoo2 systemd-networkd[1345]: enp3s0: Failed

```

Obviously I'm missing something, but even after reading the installation guide multiple times I can't figure out what it is.

Especially this confuses me:

```
Nov 08 22:08:10 pcgrz-gentoo2 systemd-networkd[1345]: enp3s0: DHCP4 CLIENT: Failed to set IAID+DUID: No such file or directory
```

What file or directory is missing?

Thanks for any hint!

ahlxLast edited by ahlx on Tue Nov 09, 2021 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

The error refers to values found in

/etc/systemd/networkd.conf

Does

```

systemd-machine-id-setup

```

help?

If you are stuck you might wish to give it a static ip,which is preferable if you are using your machine in your home LAN

```

[Match]

Name=enp3s0

[Network]

Address=192.168.1.11/24

Gateway=192.168.1.1

DNS=1.1.1.1

```

for example

Remember to enable it.

----------

## pingtoo

ahlx,

In your messages it seems to me it missing enp3s0: link is up. So is your ethernet cable plug in? may be change a different cable to try?

----------

## ahlx

 *pingtoo wrote:*   

> ahlx,
> 
> In your messages it seems to me it missing enp3s0: link is up. So is your ethernet cable plug in? may be change a different cable to try?

 

Hi pingtoo, thanks for your hint.

Of course I checked physical connection from my PC to the router.

Booting with the installation disk an internet connection was available.

It was only missing in my fresh installation

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Does
> 
> ```
> systemd-machine-id-setup
> ```
> ...

 

Hi alamahant,

yeah, that's it.

After "systemd-machine-id-setup" the network started up and I got internet connection.

Thanks a lot

ahlx

----------

